# Cumberland, MD, Airport AutoX June 1



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

917, Panoz LMP, and who knows what else autoX under the lights Friday.

The autoX us mere mortals can sign up for is on Sunday but peruse this link to see the 917, etc, attraction Friday night. Then go back to the main page for more info and the Sunday autoX form.

Second Annual 'National Road" AuotX, Vintage Show and Rally


----------

